# Your Favourite Games of all Time



## Sun_Spirit (Dec 31, 2014)

As the title implies post your top three favourite video games ever.
from 1-3 1 being the best, which console it was for and a reason why you love it (If you can think of one).
Don't worry if you can't put them into a specific order, just post your three best game 

Here's mine:

1. Paper Mario: The Thousand Year Door, Gamecube
This game was everything to me as a teenager, awesome story awesome battles, great NPCs and lots of humor. With one of the best twists I've seen in a game yet.

2. The Legend of Zelda Majora's Mask, N64
Just an amazing take on the Zelda universe, so dark. It really is a game that can make you think about the characters you are trying to help, especially right near the end. (SO hyped for the 3DS remake)

3. Shovel Knight, Mac/3DS
This is a new entry to my list, and very deserving of the number three spot! I am the kind of person who loves 8-but retro style games. My favourite console of all time is the NES and what a better game to come out this year for people like me than Shovel Knight? Great throwback to 80s style gaming

Post your thoughts on your own top games, or comment on mine and have fun


----------



## Bassy (Dec 31, 2014)

Not my overall list, but my current list based on good memories!

*1. Zelda Majora's Mask - N64*
I would've probably put Ocarina of Time here if I hadn't grinded that game to boredom lol. Majora's Mask with it's amount of detail and it's main city that is full of activities that are happening around the clock (I love cities!) had me totally in love with it since the first time I read it in a magazine even before I bought it! Another reason: MASKS! As I only beat it once or twice in the very distant past I actually cannot wait till it gets released for the 3DS! 

I have to admit something... I kind of let a friend play most of the time while calling it 'playing the game together', because I was scared as hell of the dark setting and the 3 day timer that would possibly make a very mean looking moon crash upon my face!

Now I'm almost twice as old (I think lol) and would really want to fully beat it myself.

*2. Tales of Symphonia - Gamecube*
Totally in love with the story and gameplay. Everything about this game made me want to play further and further to find out what happens next while also being affraid that the ending would be reached! It is one of those games I wish I could've been playing forever. Tons of unlockables, levelling, skill set-ups, and amazing animations of combined 'super skills'. All the characters were very likable too. Graphics were unique and gorgeous.

*3. Animal Crossing: New Leaf - 3DS*
When I first checked this game on youtube I wondered what all the fuz was about? Fishing, digging up fossils, animal villagers in a small town and selling your fruit in stores? The thing that attracted me the most to buying this game were its very appealing graphics. Bought the game. Omg what does this do? Omg this animal gives me a request! Omg the stores have new items every day! I could do this... and that... oh and I cannot wait for my stores to open tomorrow to see what they are selling! Omg my store upgrades! Omg my online friend has stuff I've never seen!

Now more than a year later I've wasted more than a 1000 hours in this game and am still playing. I know most of what there is to know about the game, but it is the first game where I actually want to complete and make a gorgeous town and chillout with people in it. Animal Addiction: New Leaf. Seriously!


----------



## Joy (Dec 31, 2014)

1. * The Sims Series (PC/MAC) *
It's hard to pinpoint one individual generation of The Sims to deem my favorite because I love them all equally. The Sims has had such a big impact on my childhood and now current adulthood ( if you want to call it that lol). I still love playing the games and they do not lack their charm.

2. * Fantasy Life (3DS) *
Ever since I bought the game it's been hard for me to put it down! There's just sooo much to do! Also, me being a person who likes portable consoles, this game will continue to provide me entertainment 

3. * Marvel: Rise of the Imperfects (Xbox) *
I played the crap out of this game when I was younger. I remember I always use to use the character Paragon to kick butt haha.


----------



## Sun_Spirit (Dec 31, 2014)

Some nice choices, guys. I like, I like... 

@Bassy. I got that feeling from MM, too. However I managed to pick up the three form changing masks before beating the first temple. Basically I left each temple once I had gotten the arrow from it and moved onto the next area. So, I had seen most of the game before the first boss lol. I used to hate having to go back to day one, however :/

@Joy. I don't neither me nor my girlfriend have lost more time on a game since The Sims 3, you can just get lost for hours trying to make the perfect life for an avatar you call yourself, we always used to make our friends and live in a huge mansion or something, lol.
*sigh* good times


----------



## Farobi (Dec 31, 2014)

2048

#mobilegamer


----------



## Sun_Spirit (Jan 1, 2015)

Farobi said:


> 2048
> 
> #mobilegamer




That's it? ... Not even a top three? Alright, then hashtag, suit yourself


----------



## marshmallowXO (Jan 1, 2015)

1- Animal Crossing: New Leaf
Since I got this game (and I'm currently on my second copy!) I've lost FAR too many hours on this game after getting immersed in either decorating my house, town or trying to earn bells. I don't think i'll ever stop playing this now I have a download copy!

2- Fantasy Life
I downloaded this game after hearing it was a bit like Animal Crossing meets Final Fantasy. I wasn't disappointed with the game in itself, although I did complete the actual story pretty fast and now I'm struggling to get to level 50 to unlock the DLC I purchased months ago xD

3- The Sims Series (mainly The Sims 3)
I cannot remember a time that I haven't played any of these games in the series. When I got The Sims 3, I think I spent about 300+ hours on it! Since getting a mac though, I've not really had time to play. However, this game with always have a special place in my heart!


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 1, 2015)

Narcissu 1st & 2nd, all the Neptunia games, Spyro: Year of the Dragon, Final Fantasy V and X.. also tactics advance. Also listing three is just impossible.


----------



## Tao (Jan 1, 2015)

*1 - Metal Gear Solid 3: Snake Eater*
Of all the Metal Gear games, this one just feels the most complete to me. The events of the game are already some of the best in the series in my opinion, with it showing a character who ultimately becomes one of the series main antagonists before whatever events that turned him into that villain figure in the first place. It ultimately makes you feel sympathy for a character who you only know as 'evil' in the other games.
It has some of the more memorable characters and bosses of the series, as well as arguably some of the more twisted. Some of these characters I would go as far to say are some of the most well developed in gaming altogether, especially 'the Boss' and her surrounding motives.

* Kingdom Hearts *
I love the series in general, but I'm always going to go back to the first one as my favorite of them. 
It combines the best parts of two totally different franchises, with the aesthetics and characters of the Disney worlds with the storytelling and complexity of a Final Fantasy plot.
It's a strange concept and some of the 'darker' events are things you don't expect from something where you're exploring Disney worlds with Donald and Goofy, but it totally worked. It's even better when I went back years later understand and pick up on certain little details I didn't notice or understand when I was younger.

* Banjo-Kazooie *
Mario 64 set the foundation for 3D platformers but to me, Banjo-Kazooie perfected it. Other than it's sequel, I don't think I've played a 3D platformer since that has come as close to the quality in Banjo-Kazooie.
The controls and platforming were tight, the level designs were amazing, the character designs were some of of the most memorable ever, the humor was consistent. It just got everything right.
It also arguably has one of the 'best' villains in gaming. I don't mean Grunty was epic, or one of the more powerful. I mean more that throughout the game she was always there, communicating and taunting you, she was almost always present even if it was just her voice shouting abuse as you explored her lair.  

Villains these days just show up once or twice in the game, you're told to you're supposed to hate them and then you kill them in an anticlimactic QTE shortly before forgetting who they were.



Modern villains need attend 'Grunty's school of villainy and rhyme',
only then will their name be remembered for all time.


----------



## Amyy (Jan 1, 2015)

Final fantasy IV
Animal crossing new leaf 
And I can't think of a third


----------



## penguins (Jan 1, 2015)

goldeneye 007, ac:nl, all loz games, conkers bad fur day, ssb melee, kirby air ride, super mario strikers, idk and a lot more


----------



## Volvagia (Jan 1, 2015)

1. ace attorney series
if i had to pick one game, i guess it would be trials and tribulations? but yeah i adore this series, the characters are all so fun and lovable, and the cases are full of surprises 

2. the legend of zelda: ocarina of time 3D
again pretty obvious due to my username, but this game is so much fun. there's so much to explore, and the graphics are really pretty

3. ghost trick: phantom detective
this game was short but so good omg. the puzzles are nice of course, but the story is what makes the game. if you like ace attorney or professor layton, I definitely recommend this game.


----------



## Cam1 (Jan 1, 2015)

So there is a series of games that are essentially the same, and just continue the same story, so I am gonna group them together for the sake of how many games actually make the list.


Spoiler: 1. Fire Emblem: Awakening, 3DS






Spoiler: box











Fire Emblem Awakening is seriously the best game I have ever made. Some of the good things about this game are creative freedom, amazing story, RPG genre, and so so much more.
Lets start with the creativity. Fire Emblem: Awakening allows you to create your own avatar in terms of face, hair style, build, and hair color, as well as your asset and flawed stats. You get to name it and choose its birthday as well. For all units available in the game, there are certain base classes available for each one, some being gender exclusive. You get to choose what skills you would like that unit to have based on these classes and what class you ultimately want to end up in.
The story is very simple and straightforward, but it sucks you right into the game to see what goes down as the nation of Ylisse enters many wars to fight for justice. It is overall very expected, but not cliche.
RPGs are my favorite games. FE:A is no exception. The turn-based game requires lots of strategy, if you choose to play certain modes, and is overall just a fun game.





Spoiler: 2. Danganronpa Series (Trigger Happy Havoc and Goodbye Despair), PS Vita






Spoiler: boxes














The Danganronpa series is probably going to slowly overtake Fire Emblem as my favorite game. 

Imagine you are a high schooler, who is the absolute best in the field that they do, e.g. Singing, Acting, Drawing, Detective work, born into a royal family, etc. You are invited to a very prestigious school because of this. When you get to this school, though, you faint, and wake up asleep in a classroom. You head to the gym and find out that you are trapped in this school and cannot leave unless you murder a classmate. After a murder has taken plae, everyone's lives are at risk, due to the infamous class trial.
  What is not to like about this series? It is a murder mystery genre game and the characters are very rounded. Other than the fact that they are famous for something, you can easily relate to at least one of the characters in the games. It requires elements of detective work and wits, which makes it the perfect game for people who like to think.





Spoiler: 3. Pokemon Omega Ruby and Alpha Sapphire, 3DS






Spoiler: boxes










I don't really have much to say about this one. I have always really enjoyed pokemon and I feel this game positively adds on to the series. It is a remake of my favorite generation as well, so that was cool.


----------



## Rasha (Jan 1, 2015)

- Tomb Raider III: Adventures of Lara Croft
- Spyro: Year of the Dragon
- Tony Hawk's Underground 2
- Grand Theft Auto San Andreas
- Super Mario World
- The Legend of Zelda: A Link to the Past
- Metroid Fusion
- Final Fantasy VI
- Crash Team Racing

hmm I might of missed some....


----------



## Astro Cake (Jan 1, 2015)

Some of my favorites are Okami, Bastion, Yoshi's Island, and Silent Hill.


----------



## snapdragon (Jan 1, 2015)

It gets a lot of hate, and I haven't finished it because my memory card crapped out, but I really love FF8 for Playstation. I actually bought it on Steam, so I'll probably try to finish it on the PC.

Of course AC is one of my top favorites, and I love Pokemon (I've been playing that since Red/Blue on the original gameboy!).


----------



## unintentional (Jan 1, 2015)

Kingdom Hearts (1 and 2, and 385/2 days.  re:coded didn't go too well for me, tbh.  I was almost done with DDD, but lost it at my old school which is now shut down.)

Pokemon (I would play it with my uncle all the time.  Never really got into it until x/y, because before then when I would play with my uncle I couldn't read.  I  never got any of the ds one though :c )

The Legend of Zelda: A Link between Worlds (My uncle and his boyfriend picked this out for me.  I wasn't sure if I was going to like it, but I love it c: )


----------



## ThePayne22 (Jan 1, 2015)

1. The World Ends With You (My ultra obsession)

2. Heavy Rain (The feels...)

3. Tetris (I play on Tetris Friends, but the game in general is timeless.)


----------



## BrittanyStarr (Jan 1, 2015)

1. Ocarina of Time. Because I believe it to be the best game ever made. 
2. Animal Crossing New Leaf. Because it always makes me happy. 
3. Undecided as of now...too hard to make a decision.


----------



## Mr. Kat (Jan 1, 2015)

*Sonic Adventure:* This game has a very special place in my heart. For its time, the graphics were decent. As of now, not so much but I'm able to tolerate them. I like how there are a lot of characters to play as, even if Big was never the greatest to play as. It's hard to not find someone that you don't want to play as, unless you just don't like these kinds of games. Anyways, the stories for all of the characters are often running into each other, and I find that to be pretty neat. Besides all of that stuff, it's a fun game to speed run as well, if you're into that kind of stuff. I'm going to clue this up and say that overall, this game is honestly one of my favorite games, even if there are many other games that I play a lot more often than this one.

*Pokemon Platinum:* Where do I start with this one? Generation four is when I started to really get into Pokemon. It started with Pokemon Pearl being my first generation four game. I really enjoyed the story in that game, and I felt something inside of me just click with the series again. I'm probably one of the only people that likes the Pokemon that were introduced in generation four. Pokemon Platinum gave me a better experience than Pokemon Pearl though. The story in this game was just really dark, and I like that the series was able to go that far. It was something new compared to the other games in the franchise. Enough about that stuff. I really liked the Sinnoh region as a whole. It was really fun to explore. I don't mind that it wasn't colorful like other games. It felt like a nice change of pace to me, even though I would rather not have dull colors in every Pokemon game. Here's to hoping that the generation four games get remakes soon, because I'll be sure to get them right away so I can have an even better experience with generation four.

*Minecraft:* It's Minecraft. I don't have much to say about it. It's a sandbox game where you can build a lot of things in an almost infinite world. There's always something to build in Minecraft. Given that I'm not the best builder, it's still fun to try and build something. There's no story mode, which I honestly don't care about in a game like this. It seems a lot more suitable to not have a story mode in a sandbox game anyways. Mojang is always releasing new updates to make the game even better than it is already. Whether it be adding new items to build with, or just simple bug fixes that make the game more pleasant to play. Once again, can't really say much about this game. I just like it a lot.

There are a lot of other games that I consider to be one of my favorites, but I'd rather not make a huge wall of text.


----------



## PinkWater (Jan 3, 2015)

1. Smash Bros 4

2. Pokemon HGSS/BW (It's a tie)

3. Paper Mario 2

4. Okami

5. Super Mario Galaxy/3D World (It's a tie)

6. Kirby Super Star Ultra

7. Yoshi's Island

8. Spyro the Dragon

9. Earthbound

10. Wind Waker

Runner-ups: Animal Crossing: New Leaf, Kirby: Mass Attack, Mario and Luigi: Superstar Saga, Crash Bandicoot 2, Pokemon ORAS


----------



## ThomasNLD (Jan 4, 2015)

Damn, a top 3..... 20+ years of gaming....... Mission Impossible.

But I`ll list 3 games, even though the list changes by day.

1: Golden Eye 64 (N64)
The best shooter I ever played. Varied missions, awesome multiplayer and extremely challenging extra value trying to unlock the cheatcodes. I think looking back, the N64 was my favorite gameconsole (followed by the snes) ever, so many good games.
2: Fire emblem: Path of Radiance. (Gamecube)
This is the game that pulled me into Fire Emblem series for the first time. After playing it I went retro-geek and shopped for earlier games of the series. I still love the game, the endless replay value of building up different characters is fantastic. The entire series are represented by this title really. Awakenings is also fantastic.
3: Worms (PC).
Weird choice probably, but whatever. Its great fun. Its absurd, every match is different and you can put the settings however you want them. Combined with crazy soundeffects, visual effects and a very simplistic yet effective gameplay style makes it a great timekiller.

I love some earlier suggestions, especially Tales of Symphonia. I spent so many hours playing that game. The skits are awesome and the fighting style is great, I love JRPG`s in general. Baten Kaitos as well I really liked. 

So many other good titles, just selecting 3 makes me feel I`m kicking the gaming industry in the collective balls.


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 4, 2015)

I have a lot..

-Sonic 3&K
-Majora's Mask
-A Link to the Past
-Mario Kart 8
-Super Smash Bros 4 Wii U
-Super Mario World
-Metroid Prime
-Pokemon Heart Gold & Soul Silver
-Pokemon Black 2 & White 2
-Mega Man X
-Sonic Generations
-Ape Escape
-Crash Bandicoot 3
-Spyro: Year of the Dragon
-Kirby Super Star.
-Paper Mario: The Thousand Year Door.
-Yoshi's Island
-Super Mario Galaxy
-Mother 3


----------



## Lock (Jan 4, 2015)

1. Final Fantasy 8


Spoiler: 2-25 because it's hard to write one lol



2. Pokemon Red (eh and X&Y too)
3. Bioshock
4. Shenmue
5. Okami
6. Animal Crossing New Leaf
7. Street Fighter Alpha 3
8. Marvel Vs Capcom 3
9. Battletoads
10. Age of Empires 2
11. Jet Set Radio
12. Space Channel 5
13. Metroid Prime
14. Harvest Moon (SNES)
15. Final Fantasy 7
16. Silent Hill 3
17. Star Fox (SNES)
18. Bubble Bobble 
19. Sonic and Tails
20. Catherine
21. Grand Theft Auto Vice City
22. Guilty Gear Accent Core 
23. Golden Sun
24. Ecco the Dolphin
25. Halo Reach


----------



## charade501 (Jan 4, 2015)

I've loved a majority of the Pokemon series (past generation four.. nah. I like the games, but the plot is just boring!). My favorites would be Pokemon Emerald (I'm really excited to play these remakes!), Heart Gold and Fire Red.

Aside from that, I've really enjoyed the Smash Bros. series, though Melee will always be the best. The Mario Party series was always really fun too.


----------



## Lock (Jan 4, 2015)

charade501 said:


> I've loved a majority of the Pokemon series (past generation four.. nah. I like the games, but the plot is just boring!). My favorites would be Pokemon Emerald (I'm really excited to play these remakes!), Heart Gold and Fire Red.
> 
> Aside from that, I've really enjoyed the Smash Bros. series, though Melee will always be the best. The Mario Party series was always really fun too.



I think aside from the initial Ash inspired plot of the first gen... I can't stand most Pokemon storylines lolz


----------



## Starletheaven (Jan 4, 2015)

1. Kingdom Hearts
- The story is really interesting! even though it's very complicated and sometimes it breaks my head, this is the game I really followed. The Characters are very well designed especially their stories , the art is awesome and the music is glorious! I just really love this game, it's my childhood xD 

2. Animal Crossing
I blame tumblr for discovering this xD I got curious with their ACNL hype so I played ACWW (I don't have a 3DS yet on that time....) While playing this game, I got very amused- I didn't expect it to be very time consuming! with all them goals and errands to do haha and everything is so cute here! especially when I got to play New Leaf.... all my vacant time while waiting for my next class went to this game yoooo

3. Pokemon X
I'm not really into pokemon before (pls don't kill me *slapped*) but when I played this- I got into it already! I tried to be competitive but I sucked haha I'm more into breeding pokemons qwq. It's a really cool game! it's fun to play with friends, trade with them for the pokedex (or watch them beat my loser butt ;w 

4. Silent Hill 
I just love the feeling of being scared while being challenged to kill all the monsters you pass through xD or trying to figure out the riddles and know the really twisted stories of this game.....


----------



## diogocrossing (Jan 6, 2015)

THAT IS SO HARD, OMG

1- The Final Fantasy series. They were my first RPG experience and thank god I received that PS1+VIII bundle when I was little. I've been a huge fan of the series since then and I can say that I've pretty much played all the canon ones and some of the spin-offs. My favourites are IV, VI and VIII. I have a huge dislike for VII because people praise it like it's the jesus of videogames and I really can't stand one-sided discussions. If you can argue with some kind of reasoning about VII being the best one, I'll accept it but I'll pretty much walk away if you don't give space for my personal preference.

2- The Pok?mon games. One of my first RPG experiences as well and as a wee little kid Pok?mon was life, bro. Every since Red version I've been on the hype train for every single game. I've tried and try my best to be a semi-good competitive battler but I prefer to make concept teams and play on random on Showdown. My favourite gen is Gen II, but my favourite game is Emerald. Also mad love for Mystery Dungeon!

3- Bioshock I, II & Infinite. THANK YOU 2k GAMES/IRRATIONAL GAMES BASED GODS FOR THIS AMAZING SERIES LIKE I CAN'T EVEN BEGIN EXPLAINING HOW AMAZING IT IS AND HOW I LOVE IT EVERYTHING FROM THE SETTING TO THE STORY TO THE SOCIOPOLITICAL IMPLICATIONS OF A HYPER INDIVIDUALISTIC/ULTRA ALTRUISTIC SOCIETY AND ITS QUESTIONS THAT ARE RAISED LIKE OMG I CAN'T EVEN WITH THIS GAME even though burial at sea was a bit of disappointment tho. Bioshock II is love.

4- Fallout games. Basically the same reasons as Bioshock, but regarding its setting. It's so good. So good.

5- The Legend of Zelda games. Mainly the top-down 2D ones. Never really got into OoT and MM and the other 3D ones. I did love a huge bunch ALBW. But my favourite is easily ALTTP. <3 Gotta love them green cloaked dudes hitting chickens yo

but there are tons more of games that i love tho i can't make a list to save my life


----------



## lazuli (Jan 7, 2015)

i cannot lie, my fav series will always be kingdom hearts, with kh2 at the top. ive played a bit of all the games, only ever finishing re:coded, Days, and KH2
IM SO EXCITE THAT OF ALL THE GAMES WE HAVE (BBB, KH1, CoM/re:CoM, days, KH2, 3D, and now KH3), KH3 IS GOING TO WRAP UP _THE FIRST ACT_
*THATLL BE A WHOLE LOT OF GAMES JESUS CHRIST*


----------



## Milleram (Jan 8, 2015)

Pokemon Blue/Red/Yellow, Donkey Kong 64, and Rune Factory Frontier are some of my faves. I love most 3D-platformers. I miss that genre. Banjo-Kazooie/Tooie, Castlevania 64 and Castlevania: Legacy of Darkness... So many great games were released for the N64. I also like many JRPGs.


----------



## KiloPatches (Jan 9, 2015)

1. The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim, Xbox 360, BY FAR!!!!! 

2. Animal Crossing New Leaf, 3DS 

3. Syberia, PC 
This is an older game..... there was a DS version that was released but is sucked compared to the PC version. There was also a Syberia II which was also good. Its a point and click adventure were you are a lawyer named Kate Walker in search of an heir to a automaton factory. It was VERY intriguing. Rated T. 
Here is more details:  http://www.syberia.microids.com/EN/collection/syberia


----------



## Rasha (Jan 9, 2015)

this is basically the best game _ever_ created


----------



## Sun_Spirit (Jan 10, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> this is basically the best game _ever_ created
> 
> View attachment 80197



Naaaaaahhh! Tomb Raider II, man! 
I'm just kidding, I think the second one is better, but that's cool  Nice pick


----------



## jobby47 (Jan 10, 2015)

Probably my top 3 would be Pokemon Emerald, Legend Of Zelda Ocarina Of Time, and Animal Crossing New Leaf.


----------



## HopeForHyrule (Jan 10, 2015)

*deep breath* Final Fantasy IX, Skies of Arcadia, Psychonauts (chronically underrated game), Beyond Good and Evil and my all-time favorite RPGs and games: Lunar: Silver Star Story and Lunar: Eternal Blue.

Actually...most of my fav games are ones that are largely unknown and/or unappreciated.


----------



## DoctorGallifrey (Jan 11, 2015)

SNES: Donkey Kong Country
N64: Mario 64
Gamecube: Slugfest 2004 or Animal Crossing
PS2: DragonBall Z Budokai Tenkaichi 3
360: Prototype
PS3: Skyrim
PS4: Infamous First Light


----------



## Lock (Jan 11, 2015)

Sun_Spirit said:


> Naaaaaahhh! Tomb Raider II, man!
> I'm just kidding, I think the second one is better, but that's cool  Nice pick



I think it was a thing to lock that butler in the freezer or drown Lara in her swimming pool in II. Lot of people are guilty of abusing that tutorial stuff lolz the rest of the game was good too 8D TR was such a good franchise.


----------



## MishMeesh (Jan 11, 2015)

1. Paper Mario (Nintendo 64)
I got this game the Christmas of the year it was released, and I can't count how many times I've played through this game. It combines 3D platforming with turn based RPGing all in a universe I love and am familiar with. I'm very much a linguistic person so the oodles of text bubble speech was anything but an annoyance to me, especially since the game was well written. It is a game with a lot of charm, cute humour, and a really fun story.

2. Kingdom Hearts II (Playstation 2)
It was hard to choose a KH game to represent them all in my favourites list, but I'd have to say KH2 is my ultimate favourite of the series so far. I love the whole Kingdom Hearts story expanding the series, but what makes this my favourite is the gameplay. It controls so much better than the other games imo, and the drive form component is really fun and also a life savour (and way better than summons which I never used). The entire Kingdom Hearts series owns my heart and soul as an RPG fan and a major Disney nerd. KH2 is for me the most fun to play and replay.

3. Super Mario Sunshine (Gamecube)
Yes, I know. I'm one of _those people_ who likes Sunshine better than 64 (even though I grew up with 64 before Sunshine came out). I just really like the gameplay component that FLUDD brings to 3D platforming. I love the world of Isle Delfino; the colours, the music, the levels. I just cannot get bored of this game, no matter how many times I play through it. The only downside (besides the voice acting) is that final boss battle is wayyyy easy but the lava boat ride to get to it is the most infuriating thing.


----------



## Cynth1a (Jan 12, 2015)

My top three:

1) The last of Us
2) Animal Crossing New Leaf
3) Mario 64 DS version

c:


----------



## Stalfos (Jan 12, 2015)

My top 3:

1. Super Metroid (SNES)
A game that is perfect in almost every sense (it could have been a bit longer though). I wasn't really a fan of this game when it came out, but since then I've gotten to love it to bits. There's so many neat details and secrets to discover, like (SPOILER) how you can electricute Draygon by using the grapple beam (SPOILER END). Like a fine wine, it just keeps getting better.

2. Secret of Mana (SNES)
Where to begin? There's the amazing soundtrack by Hiroki Kikuta and the fact that three people could play at the same time (this was a big deal before the interwebs, folks) and the beautiful graphics that were among the best on any 16-bit system. Best action-RPG ever.

3. Sonic the Hedgehog 2 (Megadrive or Genesis to you yankies)
I still remember the first time I played this game. I was completely awestruck, mesmorized and smitten. Sonic was everything Mario failed to be. The speed and level design was like nothing I've ever seen before. Sadly, the whole Sonic franchise has since been reduced to... well, I'm not gonna go there - too many Sonic-fanboys and -girls out there. 

I gotta list the rest of my top 10 as well:

4. Street Fighter II (SNES)
5. Castlevania: Symphony of the Night (PlayStation)
6. Final Fantasy VII (PlayStation)
7. Animal Crossing: New Leaf (3DS)
8. F-Zero (SNES)
9. Resident Evil 4 (Gamecube)
10. Mega Man II (NES)


----------



## Sun_Spirit (Jan 12, 2015)

@Stalfos

A classic gamer, eh? I have the upmost respect for you. Especially since Mega Man II is also one of my top games of all time. Just not in the three, maybe I should move it up? :/


----------



## Paramore (Jan 22, 2015)

Oracle of Ages, Pokemon Crystal, and Earthbound.


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 22, 2015)

Majora's Mask.
Sonic 3 & Knuckles
A Link to the Past
Super Metroid
Mega Man X
Mega Man 2
Mega Man 3
A Link Between Worlds
Kirby Super Star
Super Mario World
Mario & Luigi Superstar Saga
Paper Mario: The Thousand Year Door
Pokemon Black 2 & White 2
Pokemon Heart Gold & Soul Silver
Super Mario RPG
Animal Crossing: Population Growing
Luigi's Mansion
Mother 3
Crash Bandicoot Warped
Mother 2/Earthbound
Donkey Kong Country 2
Ape Escape
Sonic Generations
Donkey Kong Country
Wind Waker
Super Monkey Ball 2
Super Smash Bros Melee
Super Smash Bros 4
Mario Party 2
Super Mario Galaxy
& Mario Party 3.

I have a lot of favorites


----------



## CrankyCupcake (Jan 23, 2015)

*1. Don't Starve (PC)*
Over 1,500 hours played since 2013.  I still play it. It's a rogue-like survival game with a Tim Burton-esque graphic style. The game's hard, with a steep learning curve. Death happens often, in many different ways. When you die, you start over, from utter scratch. But, if you learn from your deaths, you learn to survive a little longer, the next time you play. When I beat the game's adventure mode, the satisfaction was immense. 

*2. Divinity: Original Sin (PC)*
Classic-style fantasy RPG with great graphics. It's a thinking game. No hand holding whatsoever. A single playthrough can take 60-100 hours. I've done 3 complete playthroughs with different companions. There is something very addictive and satisfying about the turn-based battle system that takes into consideration the environmental effect.  I love it.

*3. Tomodachi Life (3DS)*
No grinding, no levelling up, no bosses to beat. It's all random, all quirky, all out-of-your-hands. You don't play this game; this game plays you. TomoLife is my game to play to relax. I've become hopelessly attached to my islander miis.


----------



## Cloudee (Jan 23, 2015)

Pokemon. All the generations. These games, they made me who I am, a Pokenerd and I'm proud abou that, no doubt about it. Especially because I have friends who understand me... Ever since, I've been buying all the Pokemon generations, however I still don't have Omega Sapphire... 
~
Animal Crossing - I accidentally took this game from my cousin, who lives in New York and I live on the other side. I fell in love with it the minute I began to play. My friend gave me his extra copy and I can't stop playing it. It reminded me the times I had with my cousin. Even though she was way older than I was... 
~
The last one... Oh... That's tough. But the most recent one I can think of is Pheonix Wright vs Professor Layton. It combines my two favorite games, besides AC and Pokemon. The puzzles and the trials... They took 16 hours just to beat the game because I couldn't put it down! Pheonix, Mya, Professor Layton, and Luke were so cool together and so many aspects of the game were just.. Wow.


----------



## Jacklives (Jan 27, 2015)

Animal Crossing
Final Fantasy XIII
Fire Emblem: Awakening
Pokemon R/S/E
SSX 3
Soul Calibur II

Lovelovelove all of these games dearly!


----------



## abby534534 (Jan 27, 2015)

I love...
Animal Crossing NL & WW
Tetris Attack
The Donkey Kong games for Super Nintendo.
Zeldas: Windwaker, Twilight Princess, Skyward Sword
SSB Melee! I can't stand brawl.
Tomodachi life... I'm addicted right now...
Mario Party 1, 2, 3. I used to just watch computers play when I was little.
Tetris/game/card games.

I could go on and on.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Jan 27, 2015)

Sly Cooper
Kingdom Hearts
Whatever small part I've played in LoZ
Kid Icarus Uprising
ACNL
Super Paper Mario
Final Fantasy Crisis Core
...pretty much every game that I've finished that isn't turn based is my favorite.


----------



## Cou (Jan 27, 2015)

my favorite game/s of all time is the ace attorney series


----------



## Joy (Jan 27, 2015)

Have to add the Ace Attorney series to my list


----------



## aliscka (Jan 27, 2015)

My top 10 games are (not in this order; I can't order them):

Animal Crossing: New Leaf
Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword
Rune Factory 4
Harvest Moon: A Magical Melody
Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time
Paper Mario: Sticker Star
Pokemon Alpha Sapphire
Pokemon X
Mario Kart Wii
Final Fantasy GCN

Yeah... lots and lots of Nintendo. I grew up on it because my mom thought that all other consoles' and their games were inappropriate for children. //rolls eyes


----------



## MysticDarkz (Jan 27, 2015)

What if I have more than 3?

Guitar Hero III (PS2, PS3, Xbox 360, Wii, PC, Mac)
Cave Story (PC)
Animal Crossing (GCN)
Animal Crossing: Wild World (DS)
Animal Crossing: City Folk (Wii)
Super Smash Bros. Brawl (Wii)
The Legend of Zelda: Wind Waker (GCN, Wii U)
Super Smash Bros. Melee (GCN)
The Last of Us (PS3, PS4)
Team Fortress 2 (PC)
Mario Kart Wii (Wii)
The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time (GCN, 3DS)
The Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask (N64, 3DS)

and more that I'm too lazy to list lol


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Jan 27, 2015)

I suck at putting things in order when it comes to my favorites, but these 3 are all a different genre so yeah:

*Super Smash Bros. for Wii U (Wii U):* In general, the Smash Bros. series. So much content, so much stuff to unlock, and amiibos add so much to the gameplay. 

*Animal Crossing: New Leaf (3DS):* My first entry into the series and certainly won't be my last. I can spend hours in my town doing so much, watching it grow. 

*The Legend of Zelda: The Wind Waker HD (Wii U):* A whole ocean for you to explore, very nice story, and I love a lot of the characters. Game has pretty nice music too. I also about equally like A Link Between Worlds. 

So Smash, Animal Crossing, and a Zelda. I'm getting Ocarina of Time 3D and Majora's Mask 3D soon and I have a feeling they'll jump into my top 3.

Honorable mentions to Crash Nitro Kart, Shadow the Hedgehog, NASCAR 07, Cars, and Hyrule Warriors.


----------



## thecheese103 (Jan 28, 2015)

Not too sure on order, but here are a few I've loved throughout the years:

AC New Leaf (possibly a number one, haha)
Pokemon (GSC and HGSS)
Pokemon (BW and BW2)
Pokemon (RSE)
LoZ: Majora's Mask
Metal Gear Solid 2: Sons of Liberty
Mario Kart 8
Super Mario 3D World
Assassin's Creed (1 and 2)
Shovel Knight
Kirby Super Star Ultra

And many more, but these were the first to come to mind!


----------



## Alyssa (Jan 30, 2015)

Paper Mario
LoZ Twilight Princess
ACNL
Pokemon X
Kingdom Hearts


----------



## alesha (Jan 31, 2015)

Acnl
Tomodachi life
 super mario
Minecraft


----------



## Marii (Jan 31, 2015)

Not in any order, and I can't narrow it down to just 3, but here are some of my favorites, both recent and from when I was a kid:

GBA: 
Pokemon Emerald: I had both Ruby and Sapphire as a kid, but I loved the new features like the Battle Frontier. 
Hamtaro: Ham-Ham Heartbreak: SUCH a cute game. I've replayed it at least 3 times since I first played it when I was like 7, lol. Brings back memories.
Harvest Moon: More Friends of Mineral Town: My favorite Harvest Moon game. I really liked the music and characters. 

NDS:
Ace Attorney Series: Yeah, don't ask me to pick just one. I love this series to death. The characters, the music, the story, the gameplay... EVERYTHING.
Animal Crossing: Wild World The music is my favorite thing about AC:WW. My brother had introduced me to this game when I was pretty young, so this one holds a lot of memories for me, even though I'm pretty sure I just derped around most of the time. 

GC:
Tales of Symphonia: Everything. I just...omg. bae. The characters, story, music. I can't express in words how much I love this game lol. Again, I used to watch my brother play it as a kid, and so I came back to it recently and I realized just how great the story is.

3DS:
Animal Crossing: New Leaf: Don't think this needs any explaining, lol. I miss WW's music, but this game is so much more fun.
Pokemon X: I loved the customizable outfits and the new towns and other stuff. I have Alpha Sapphire too, but it feels lackluster compared to X and Y.  

PC:
Minecraft: So fun. I've been playing this game for a long time, whenever my friends play and invite me to, lol. There's really so much you can do in it, and I love building things! Never gets old for me. P.S. I've been playing on Jubs's server with a few other people, like Dark, Thunder, Lockfancy, and Caitlin, which more people should totally join! There's a thread for it here in the Gamers' Lounge~


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 31, 2015)

Marii said:


> Hamtaro: Ham-Ham Heartbreak: SUCH a cute game. I've replayed it at least 3 times since I first played it when I was like 7, lol. Brings back memories.


Oh man, Hamtaro Ham-Ham Heartbreak.

That game taunted me as a little kid , mostly because I was huge into Hamtaro back in the day, (Yeah a boy being into Hamtaro, yeeeaaaaahhh) and I didn't get to play it until recently on emulators.

The game is great, hilarious and stuff.


----------



## Jamborenium (Jan 31, 2015)

not in any order 

-Okage shadow king
-Mystical ninja Goemon
-animal crossing new leaf
-Pokemon heart gold/emerald
- Legend of zelda OoT
-Shadow of the Colossus
-Puppeteer
-Dangan Ronpa 1 and 2
-Katamari Damacy
-Silent Hill 3 and 4


----------



## Goop (Jan 31, 2015)

● Animal Crossing Series
● Pokemon Series
● World of Warcraft/Dota/League of Legends [MOBA's in general are a nice pastime to me]
● Bioshock
● Borderlands
● The Last of Us [survival + hard mode]
● Paper Mario
● Original Sonic for the sega
● Ratchet and Clank Series
● Jax Series
● Legend of Zelda series
● Skyrim [Elder Scrolls]
● Portal
● Kingdom Hearts Series
● Final Fantasy VI​


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Feb 1, 2015)

Underrated stuff like Starfy and K64.


----------



## Sun_Spirit (Feb 23, 2017)

Totally going to give a shot at reviving this ancient thread.
Have fun to anyone who posts haha!


----------



## chamsae (Dec 12, 2017)

tomb raider 2/3, bioshock infinite, uncharted 2, deus ex human revolution, acnl, crash bandicoot the wrath of cortex!


----------



## Parakoopa144 (Dec 12, 2017)

Crash Twinsanity and Super Mario Sunshine!


----------



## phoenyx9 (Dec 18, 2017)

1. Grand Theft Auto San Andreas ps2 and ps4  -  I love these old GTA games, the newer ones lost their sense of humor.  
2. Resident Evil 5 ps3
3. AC:NL - because it isn't always about shooting gangsta's and zombies


----------

